# Hope they come here!



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Have you seen the new Infiniti pictures on the nis-knacks website. If you haven't, check it out http://nis-knacks.com . I hope these cars come stateside. if my link doesn't work, just go to nis-knacks.com and see them. I'm new at the whole hyperlink thing.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

yes i belive that is the m45 that will be coming here in like october or so. lets be patient


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Infiniti M45*

There are some good photos of new M45 posted on Freshalloy.com

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...=286512&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

THX Goldmeber good link!!!!!!


----------

